# Your favorite Tailing Redfish Fly



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I know Backwater just had a thread on your favorite top three fly's, but with October just around the corner, and schools of redfish starting to show up, what is your favorite tailing redfish fly?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The fly that you and your line/rod combination can deliver to the pod of tailing fish the best. A pod of tailing reds can be very easy to spook. With a single or pair it is usually a little easier to close the distance. Sometimes a popper will get their attention, other times it will spook the tailing fish. If it is windy you need a fly that sinks quickly to the tailing red's field of vision so the wind doesn't pull the line/fly away while you let the fly sink to the bite zone. A little flash helps.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> The fly that you and your line/rod combination can deliver to the pod of tailing fish the best. A pod of tailing reds can be very easy to spook. With a single or pair it is usually a little easier to close the distance. Sometimes a popper will get their attention, other times it will spook the tailing fish. If it is windy you need a fly that sinks quickly to the tailing red's field of vision so the wind doesn't pull the line/fly away while you let the fly sink to the bite zone. A little flash helps.


Right on. Nothing that will hit too hard but easy to cast. Needs to get down to their noses. I find that it ALMOST doesn't matter what the bait looks like when they are rooting. If they are feeding and something passes close enough, it's an opportunity that most reds won't pass on.

I just started fly fishing so I don't have a favorite fly yet, but I would assume something like a light clouser, LaFleur's Charlie (Louisiana Special), kwan, etc.


----------



## Capt. TJ Saunders (May 9, 2016)

#4 or #2 gurgler


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sjrobin said:


> The fly that you and your line/rod combination can deliver to the pod of tailing fish the best. A pod of tailing reds can be very easy to spook. With a single or pair it is usually a little easier to close the distance. Sometimes a popper will get their attention, other times it will spook the tailing fish. If it is windy you need a fly that sinks quickly to the tailing red's field of vision so the wind doesn't pull the line/fly away while you let the fly sink to the bite zone. A little flash helps.


Steve, don't pontificate on the subject! I've looked into that special redfish fly box you have in that compartment under your seat in your HB and seen that glimmer in your eye when you've talked about your favorite redfish flies (a few I knew about and others that caught me by surprise! ) 

LOL


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Steve, don't pontificate on the subject! I've looked into that special redfish fly box you have in that compartment under your seat in your HB and seen that glimmer in your eye when you've talked about your favorite redfish flies (a few I knew about and others that caught me by surprise! )
> 
> LOL


I wish! You must have mistaken me for I have an Action Craft! I have a few, I was just trying to get an education on what other are using, I am in a tying mood. Just tied a couple of Redfish Crack fly's that I am going to try. I found last year that I was able to put the fly in front of their nose, but if I twitched it the slightest they were blowing out on me, FRUSTRATING. I have done the best with a surface fly.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Steve_Mevers said:


> I wish! You must have mistaken me for I have an Action Craft! I have a few, I was just trying to get an education on what other are using, I am in a tying mood. Just tied a couple of Redfish Crack fly's that I am going to try. I found last year that I was able to put the fly in front of their nose, but if I twitched it the slightest they were blowing out on me, FRUSTRATING. I have done the best with a surface fly.


LOL.... sjrobin's 1st name is Steve too! That's who I was referring to! Lol I didn't think about it when I replied to his reply! 

So hey Steve (Meyers) (there's too many of you Steves...LOL) yea go whip out a batch of *crack..... *










err...That didn't come out right!  I meant... "redfish crack!" lol


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

When they are tailing, if presented right, they'll eat just about anything if they see it. But it depends on conditions - super flat, I go light. Redfish crack is a good tailing fly since it gets down and they can't seem to resist it. I tie many different variations and colors depending on grass, mud, sand and water clarity.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

View attachment 2218


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

K3anderson said:


> View attachment 2218


Lookin like an ole school redfish seaducer!


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

If they are tailing then I prefer something that gets down in a hurry. Like a crab pattern with heavy eyes.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

K3anderson said:


> View attachment 2218


Nice fly, I really like seducers, they cast well and land soft.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Throw a cone on that seducer. It will get it down and keep it weedless. If fish are super spooky, seaducers are great. The first fly I tied for reds and landed one was a seaducer over the sand on a cruiser. Awesome feeling to land a fish on a fly you tied for the first time.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> Throw a cone on that seducer. It will get it down and keep it weedless. If fish are super spooky, seaducers are great. The first fly I tied for reds and landed one was a seaducer over the sand on a cruiser. Awesome feeling to land a fish on a fly you tied for the first time.


Ditto!


----------



## THTSARUMR (Apr 13, 2016)

For the high tide flats


For the low tide flats


----------

